# sifa



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

sifa with her trophys that she won at the rr club of scotland


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbup: Well done Sifa.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

wow thats some dog


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What a gorgeous girlie :001_wub:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I love this girlie, well done on the win.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I love this girlie, well done on the win.


Thanks....these cups were won by gathering points over a year in three different categories...there is four cups in all Sifa won 3 and her litter brother won the forth.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Brilliant - you have much to be proud of!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Well done all three of you


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

borderer said:


> wow thats some dog


Glad you like her...


----------

